# Mud Stain on Engine and diffs.



## Bonpa Bottom Boy

any ideas or suggestions to get rid of what i call "Mud Stain" on then engine and differentials?? like when i bought it my engine was grey and now its more of a tan color.. just welcome to any ideas on how to get rid of the mud stain?


----------



## brute34

you can use eagle one mag cleaner but it will rust ur bolt so make sure to wd40 it really good i ended up takin out the bolts on my motor the ones you can see from the side and polishing them cause they rusted anyways but other than that it brings back the grey it used to be and use a little steel wool after u wash off the mag cleaner and put the wd40 on


----------



## Brute_08

+1 on the mag wheel cleaner. Works great


----------



## Roboquad

Armor all wheel cleaner also. Have also heard of people using oven cleaner while the engine is hot. (Chime in if you have) not sure how well it works. any of the etching wheel cleaners should do the trick. and a tooth brush....


----------



## jrfonte

over cleaner willl make the aluminuim turn black color
i like the etching mag cleaners too for aluminuim parts and westly's bleach white for anything plastic or rubber.


----------



## BigBruteSteve

THE ABSOLUTELY BEST THING TO USE FOR IT IS ALUMINUM ACID CLEANER!.<yes im screaming..they sell it at 18wheeler part stores..its like 15bucks a gallon..i get in mud every weekend.and this acid cleans it all up..u just spray down the engine and diffs..let it sit 2mins..then rinse off...takes everything off!!


----------



## BigBruteSteve

this is how mine looks..like 110hrs of mud riding:rockn:


----------



## NMKawierider

BigBruteSteve said:


> THE ABSOLUTELY BEST THING TO USE FOR IT IS ALUMINUM ACID CLEANER!.<yes im screaming..they sell it at 18wheeler part stores..its like 15bucks a gallon..i get in mud every weekend.and this acid cleans it all up..u just spray down the engine and diffs..let it sit 2mins..then rinse off...takes everything off!!


Yeah I know the stuff. Zep makes a version of it too...for cleaning aluminum tractor trailers. We called it "super-soap". Yeah...about 2 minutes is all you want to leave it on. Best stuff I ever saw for aluminum. Keep it away from paint though.


----------



## Butch

probably about the same stuff "acid based" I have been having a hard time lately finding the Eagle 1 Mag etching at my auto zone lately? Where would I find this cleaner for 18 wheelers?


----------



## NMKawierider

Butch said:


> probably about the same stuff "acid based" I have been having a hard time lately finding the Eagle 1 Mag etching at my auto zone lately? Where would I find this cleaner for 18 wheelers?


There are many places. Do a search for acid trailer or aluminum cleaners.


----------



## NRABRUTE

alumabrite!! works great, I use it on my big trucks wheels and tanks. It shouldn't affect your painted surfaces the large truck washes like Blue Beacon use this stuff on every hard to clean mess. Just keep it away from any polished aluminum because it will dull the finish..


----------



## keith

there is a product called "the works" it is used for rust in your tiolet, shower or anywhere and it works. it works awesome on motors too. and the best part is its found at dollar stores, thats right only a buck.


----------



## brute for mud

does the works rust the bolts?


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy

i have some of the works i might try that.. you get like a liter for a $1 pretty good deal


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

I didnt think the Works worked worth a crap! Eagle one etching mag cleaner did though....


----------



## keith

brute for mud said:


> does the works rust the bolts?


yes it does. put the works on a dry motor dont spray water on it first. let sit for a minute then spray off


----------

